# Cisco Vpnclient with kernel 2.6.6

## ZeroSkunk

Dear Portage Fans

I hardly wanted to make my Cisco-Vpnclient work under kernel 2.6.6 but I figured out that it is only possible to make the modules work for 2.6.x - 2.6.4

Now I got a solution for kernel 2.6.6 (it's realy not the best but it works!)

1.) download  vpnclient-linux-4.0.4.A-k9.tar.gz

2.) rename the cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.0.4b-r4.ebuild 

     to

     cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.0.4b-r4.ebuild

     and don't forget to copy it into /usr/local/portage ..............

3.) go to /usr/local/portage/your/path/of/the/ebuild

     and use

     #: ebuild cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.0.4b-r4.ebuild digest

4.) open the ebuild and make it look like this

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.0.3b-r4.ebuild,v 1.1 2004/04/24 15:22:30 wolf31o2 Exp $

inherit eutils

MY_PV=${PV/b/.A-k9}

DESCRIPTION="Cisco VPN Client (3DES)"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/sw/secursw/ps2308/index.html"

SRC_URI="vpnclient-linux-${MY_PV}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="cisco-vpn-client"

SLOT="${KV}"

KEYWORDS="-* x86"

RESTRICT="fetch"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="virtual/glibc

	virtual/linux-sources

	>=sys-apps/sed-4"

S=${WORKDIR}/vpnclient

VPNDIR="/etc/CiscoSystemsVPNClient"

pkg_nofetch() {

	eerror "Please goto:"

	eerror " ${HOMEPAGE}"

	eerror "and download"

	eerror " ${A}"

	eerror "to ${DISTDIR}"

}

src_unpack() {

	unpack ${A}

	cd ${S}

	# Patch to allow use of alternate CC.  Patch submitted to bug #33488 by

	# Jesse Becker <jbecker@speakeasy.net>

	#epatch ${FILESDIR}/driver_build_CC.patch

	# Patch to allow module to work with kernel 2.6.x.  Patch submitted to bug

	# #40730 by Kent Skaar <skaar@aol.net>.  Patch originally submitted to LMKL

	# by Gertjan van Wingerde <gwingerde@home.nl>.

	#epatch ${FILESDIR}/register_netdevice.patch

	# Patch to allow module to work with Atheros chipsets.  Patch submitted to

	# bug #48680 by Dominic Battre <dominic.battre@gmx.de>

	#epatch ${FILESDIR}/atheros.patch

}

src_compile () {

	check_KV

	sh ./driver_build.sh /lib/modules/${KV}/build

	[ ! -f ./cisco_ipsec.ko ] && die "Failed to make module 'cisco_ipsec'"

	sed -i "s#@VPNBINDIR@#/usr/bin#" vpnclient_init

	sed -i "s#@VPNBINDIR@#/usr/bin#" vpnclient.ini.in

}

src_install() {

	exeinto /etc/init.d

	#newexe vpnclient_init vpnclient

	newexe ${FILESDIR}/vpnclient.rc vpnclient

	exeinto /usr/bin

	exeopts -m0711

	doexe vpnclient

	exeopts -m4711

	doexe cvpnd

	dobin ipseclog cisco_cert_mgr

	insinto /lib/modules/${KV}/CiscoVPN

	doins cisco_ipsec.ko

	insinto ${VPNDIR}

	newins vpnclient.ini.in vpnclient.ini

	insinto ${VPNDIR}/Profiles

	doins *.pcf

	dodir ${VPNDIR}/Certificates

}

pkg_postinst() {

	einfo  "You must run \`/etc/init.d/vpnclient start\` before using the client."

}

7.) Now is that part I didn't recognise why I have to do it *g*

     Go to /usr/src/linux/arch

      and link your i386 directory to x86

     #: ln -sf i386 x86

8.) don't forget to copy the downloaded vpnclient-linux-4.0.4.A-k9.tar.gz to

/usr/portage/distfiles

9.) emerge the ebuild (it should work)

 :Laughing:   So I hope somebody finds my posting that bad, that she/he will write a more comfortable ebuild   :Laughing: 

----------

## asiobob

Interesting...

I need this to connect to my uni...

Perhaps post a bug report in bugzilla about yoiur "fix" regarding cisco-vpn

----------

## euphorion

well, cisco_ipsec module loads but i get this when trying to connect:

```

Cisco Systems VPN Client Version 4.0.4 (A)

Copyright (C) 1998-2003 Cisco Systems, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Client Type(s): Linux

Running on: Linux 2.6.6-love4 #6 Sat May 22 11:08:03 CEST 2004 i686

 

Initializing the VPN connection.

Secure VPN Connection terminated locally by the Client

Reason: Failed to establish a VPN connection.

There are no new notification messages at this time.

```

 :Sad: 

any ideas?

vpnc seems to work, but somethigs wrong with routing

i get a connection but can't ping anybody except the VPN server

(yes, i connect with "vpnc-connect"  :Smile:  )

----------

## sercz

Exactly same thing here....  :Sad: 

I'm running kernel 2.6.6-mm4

----------

## ZeroSkunk

dear euphorion & sercz

I don't exactly understand what you mean, that the cisco_ipsec is loading ..........

I've had the same problem at the laptop of a friend. I figured out that he had 110 Config files to update. If your emerge says Important xx Config files needs to be updated (or somthing like that) try

etc-update

but be careful and backup your old configs like "net" "fstab" "rc.conf" ect. If that doesn't help try to compile the cisco-vpnclient "a piedi" without the ebuild. I hope that works *g*

CU

----------

## S_aIN_t

you can download the client here

http://www.cse.unsw.edu.au/~alau/cisco/

----------

## raylpc

Can I get the client from cisco directly? I tried to register and download. But the site wouldn't let me get the client. Is it free to download? Thanks.

----------

## euphorion

i've droped the idea getting cisco client to work

and i'm using vpnc now

works fine for me and connects much faster than ciscos original

thx, for your replys

----------

